# Just sharing ...



## dbunni (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday was grooming day ... my current BIS doe has decided to pop her coat ... time to pull and spin.  But before letting go, i grabbed the camera and  played.  The background is a handmade rug (my Grandmother and I did it some 35+ years ago ... all the parts came from Sweden and it was hand worked and cut.  Took us months to do). 

Hope you enjoy ... not sure the coat is going to make it to the NYE show on Friday ... Bugger!

Little funny shot to start... couldn't resist!
















now the wishes for motherhood!  If she produces half of what she is ... OH Boy!!!


----------



## DianeS (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome photos! Talk about your original "pillow pet"...

Do you have plans for the fiber you spin? Anything special?


----------



## dbunni (Dec 29, 2010)

Because of the awsome texture, I may save a couple ounces for the wool judgings at Nationals!  Have won a competitions with the animals after pluck.. a neat way to prove they are not just pretty faces!  she may give 6-8 ounces.  have thought about carding with a nice fawn or black ...


----------



## DianeS (Dec 29, 2010)

6-8 ounces from a single rabbit? Is that typical? I had no idea they could give that much at one time.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 29, 2010)

All I can say is wow.  I didn't even know those existed.  What is the name of the breed?


----------



## tortoise (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice!

@ Diane - wool weight is a measure of density (and length) but mostly density.  It is a trait that can be (and is) selected in breeding.

My first generation French Angoras had wool weight on 1.75 - 2 ounces.  My second generation is producing 4.0 - 4.5 ounces.  I'm hoping to get even higher density and wool weights on my 2011 babies.  Her rabbit has A LOT more wool than my second generations, so yup - 6 to 8 oz looks about right.

... that is the wool *per *shearing/plucking, which is done every 3 - 4 months.

Here is my 4.25 ounce wool weight @ 5 months old.  It's a different breed (French) and has a little different coat texture.  But you can see how much MORE wool her rabbit has than mine!




Penelope's Polly by Penelope's Rabbitry, on Flickr


----------



## dbunni (Dec 29, 2010)

She is an English Angora.  They are the softest of the Angoras.  Very little guard hair in the texture.  The average growth is 1/2 - 1" a month (with proper diet).  This will be her first shearing... she has not had a set of scissors (or in this case a set of fingers for plucking) put to her yet .. she is 10 months old.  The staple length of the coat, in the longest regions, is over 10"!  Such an awsome coat ... and a body that is just lovely to match.  She has been shown 6 times ... 6 BOBs, 1 BIS, 1 RBIS ... 2 honerable mentions.  But mother natures says ... time to be a mommy!  Actually her timing is great ... ARBA is in Indy next year!  WhooHooo!

Side note ... the fawn EA doe in my avitar produces more in a shearing than a Giant Angora ... she is truly amazing!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 29, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> She is an English Angora.  They are the softest of the Angoras.  Very little guard hair in the texture.  The average growth is 1/2 - 1" a month (with proper diet).  This will be her first shearing... she has not had a set of scissors (or in this case a set of fingers for plucking) put to her yet .. she is 10 months old.  The staple length of the coat, in the longest regions, is over 10"!  Such an awsome coat ... and a body that is just lovely to match.  She has been shown 6 times ... 6 BOBs, 1 BIS, 1 RBIS ... 2 honerable mentions.  But mother natures says ... time to be a mommy!  Actually her timing is great ... ARBA is in Indy next year!  WhooHooo!
> 
> Side note ... the fawn EA doe in my avitar produces more in a shearing than a Giant Angora ... she is truly amazing!


What does EA stand for?  

Edit: Never mind, English Angora, duh.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 30, 2010)

awe love her she is totally adorable!! love the french too!!

i have a doe and a buck english angora.


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 30, 2010)

What would you consider to be the proper diet to grow a coat like that?
How much can you sell the fur for?


----------



## dbunni (Dec 30, 2010)

To get a good coat like that you need a combination of three things ... without all of these  the coat will not happen ... excellent genetics, proper husbandry, and diet.  All parts play an equal role in the coat.  You can have the genetics and destroy the coat by not taking proper care of it ... and diet ... diet ... an improper diet will destroy an angora quickly.  Wool block in English is an issue ... too many have died by 9 months because of this.  I do a ton of rescue in the state and can attest to that fact.  

My diet is an old mix that has stood the test of time.  It is a combination that includes pellets and various other items.  We have protein, fiber and fat in the diet.  Protein for growth, fat for shine, and fiber to push it all through!  And yes they get a ton of fruits and veggies ... i love them and so do they!   I have never, never had an animal sent off the table for having a "life less" coat.  And in English ... that is important.  You can have a huge coat, but if it is dull and lifeless it will not be as impressive as a coat that shines and moves.  Just tricks to the trade.  That's how we stay in the tops nationally.   

Oh ... and tons of hugs and kisses.  My buns love their people ... 

Sell the wool ... I don't so far.  I love to play with it!


----------



## DianeS (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a French Angora, but she's new to me and I'm still learning about her. She's pregnant right now, so her coat is in no way as impressive as yours! 

I believe I'm caring for it properly. Brushing, removing debris, keeping it dry, etc. And I'm learning about diet, with pellets, hay, seeds, veggies, and the like. So it will only be a matter of time before I can see what genetics she has and what her healthy un-stressed coat will be like! I'm looking forward to it. 

Its awesome to know that 4-8 oz of wool from one rabbit at one time is a possibility, if I breed correctly and take proper care of them.


----------

